# Fortify A Kit



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Sugar would be fine; the yeast will consume it. More juice concentrate would be preferable since it wouldn't dilute the must or finished wine. Adding straight alcohol, like vodka, will boost alcohol but can "unbalance" the wine a bit towards the ethanolic (same with sugar). What percent does your kit typically produce, and how much do you want to add? Do you use a hydrometer?


----------



## Romahawk (Jul 11, 2005)

I think it is probably to late to add any additional sugar as the kit is at the last wrack before bottling stage and the chemicals to stop fermentation and for clearing have already been added. As for more concentrate seems like the same would apply after adding the above mentioned chemicals. With that said it seems like if a boost in alcohol is wanted fortification is the only way. So do you think the Vodka would make a real noticeable change in the taste of the finished product? 

I have a hydrometer but hesitate to use it in the small opening of the carboy. Guess I've been flying by the seat of my pants to long in making my meads. No hydrometer, no chemicals, just toss it in a fermenter and wait for fermentation to stop naturally, let it clear for 6 months to a year and it usually comes out Kick A Poo juice that needs no further fortification.... opcorn:


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

You're correct; once stabilized (typically with sorbate) it's pretty tough to get the fungi functioning again. 'Course that's the whole point . As to adding the vodka, it's totally up to your taste. You could certainly do a small test... figure a 5 gallon batch is 640 ounces, so add vodka in a pipette to an 8-oz glass to taste, and then multiply what you added times 80 to get how much to add to the whole batch. Or just start pouring.


----------



## Romahawk (Jul 11, 2005)

OK Ben, thanks for your input. I kind of thought I was at the mix and hope point.....


----------

